# 3-25 [The Boys & the Bulls]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Get ready for yet another atrociously obnoxious bull red report! Without further ado, I'll try to describe the events from last nights' trip to the bridge. I just can't quite find the word... Oh yeah, SLOW. The fishing definitely wasn't hot last night like it has been the past few nights. Though we did see a decent number leisurely cruising the lights & blowing up on bait, we had a rough time finding any that wanted to eat. Mitch was throwing a 1 oz. jig paired with an 8'' chartreuse twistertail, Donnie & I were throwing 1/2 oz. jigs paired with Vortex Shad in the Nightreuse color, & Ant was throwing a plastic Power Bait minnow. Though we all had a few hookups, Ant was the only one that managed to land more than one. Most of the reds we hooked up with were found much deeper in the water column. The highlight of the night was when some dude started talking to us from on top of the toll bridge. He told us that his friends left him at a bar on the beach & that he lost his phone. Donnie's girlfriend checked her GPS to see how far away he was from his hotel & it turned out he was still nearly three miles from it. We talked with him for a little bit & offered to give him a ride, but he said he'd be alright. Some friends he has! Haha. Hopefully our next trip isn't quite as lackluster. 

*Tally for the night:*

*Donnie:* 37.5'' bull
*Ant:* 36.5'' bull & 38'' bull
*Me:* 39'' bull
*Mitch:* Struck out

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's Ant's 36.5'' fish. Really nice colors on this one!


----------



## makats (Jul 20, 2014)

Man, you really make me feel jealous. Good job! I'm looking forward to join you one day.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Great report an pictures man! Can't wait to get out there again with y'all. An the picture the bull with my jig hangin out is just sick man!! That's like a potential cover photo for the vortex baits man lol!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice run gents! I'm thinking about heading that way tonight but still not sure. If I do I'll be looking for the ones I can toss in a little grease :yes: 
The big ones are fun but I prefer the ones I can hear sizzle :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Nice run gents! I'm thinking about heading that way tonight but still not sure. If I do I'll be looking for the ones I can toss in a little grease :yes:
> The big ones are fun but I prefer the ones I can hear sizzle :thumbup:


Good talking with ya last night Smarty. Glad you managed one trout for the grease. :thumbup:


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Another banner night but no pinfish or catfish.


----------



## Kimbernoogin (Mar 27, 2015)

Headed out to Pensacola tonight from New Orleans. We were going to leave tomorrow but decided to try our hand at your game! We normally go kayak fishing in flats but fighting reds on a pier sounds fun. Any tips for us? If YALL are out tonight we'd be open to meeting up! It will probably be late by the time we make it... Around 1:30. Will that still be a good time to fish? Also do you know if the fish also bite in the early morning? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for your help. Any advice is appreciated!  318-341-4369 

-Kimberly & Ashley


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Beauties!!!!! good deal as always!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Kimbernoogin said:


> Headed out to Pensacola tonight from New Orleans. We were going to leave tomorrow but decided to try our hand at your game! We normally go kayak fishing in flats but fighting reds on a pier sounds fun. Any tips for us? If YALL are out tonight we'd be open to meeting up! It will probably be late by the time we make it... Around 1:30. Will that still be a good time to fish? Also do you know if the fish also bite in the early morning? Sorry for all the questions. Thanks for your help. Any advice is appreciated!  318-341-4369
> 
> -Kimberly & Ashley


Looking forward to fishing with you guys tonight! If you guys get the hang of it quick, maybe we can get a little friendly competition going. :thumbup:


----------



## Kimbernoogin (Mar 27, 2015)

Lol deal! I'm ready to get out of this car. Ashley is driving 5 miles under the speed limit. Don't catch em all before we get there!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Good talking with ya last night Smarty. Glad you managed one trout for the grease. :thumbup:


:laughing: This old man enjoys the bridge. Walking the sea wall for shrimp then seeing what is out there is the best time ever friend. I've payed my dues pulling up the bulls and don't want to wear my old ass out anymore with those monsters. If I wanted to I'd be between 5-7 sir :thumbsup: 
Still love to see you young bucks having fun with it all! Wish that I would have done the same and stayed out of trouble in my younger years :yes:
Now I'm just and old salty dog that doesn't care anymore. Just enjoying the salt air and the sound of rock! Sorry I always have to turn my music down.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Smarty said:


> :laughing: This old man enjoys the bridge. Walking the sea wall for shrimp then seeing what is out there is the best time ever friend. I've payed my dues pulling up the bulls and don't want to wear my old ass out anymore with those monsters. If I wanted to I'd be between 5-7 sir :thumbsup:
> Still love to see you young bucks having fun with it all! Wish that I would have done the same and stayed out of trouble in my younger years :yes:
> Now I'm just and old salty dog that doesn't care anymore. Just enjoying the salt air and the sound of rock! Sorry I always have to turn my music down.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ckom3gf57Yw


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh well I can't help it! Rock on!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

[QUOTE=Smarty;

[url="http://www.youtube.comhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSgbsCxei-w&index=21&list=RDps-fh3u2Xvo


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Smarty said:


> Still love to see you young bucks having fun with it all! Wish that I would have done the same and stayed out of trouble in my younger years :yes:
> Now I'm just and old salty dog that doesn't care anymore. Just enjoying the salt air and the sound of rock! *Sorry I always have to turn my music down. *


Turn the music UP man, we don't mind! :thumbup:


----------

